# GE's Steerable Trucks



## CSXfoamer1997 (Feb 8, 2016)

At first, CSX's ES44AC's had the GE steerable trucks, as well as CP and Iowa Interstate, but now it's noticeable that CSX has now gone back to the Hi-Ad trucks on the 3200-series units as well as the Tier 4 units.

Does anyone know of any reasons why CSX, as well as other Class I's, is no longer buying the Steerable Trucks for its GE Tier 4 units, or any other newer locos for that matter?

And do you know if going away from the steerable trucks was a mistake or not? I hear the Hi-Ad trucks can't take such sharp curves, especially the ones up in Maryland.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 8, 2016)

Since when has GE sold radial trucks?? Only EMD has done that.


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Feb 8, 2016)

Here's an example of what I mean.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/pictures%25255C16045%25255CAC44truckRA1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id%3D1239052&h=782&w=967&tbnid=5-PORRsf9LrHAM:&docid=SHDyCNDXZF0P8M&hl=en&ei=wKu4Vsr9N4bRmAHIj5LICA&tbm=isch&ved=0ahUKEwjK3YHWtejKAhWGKCYKHciHBIkQMwgcKAAwAA


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 8, 2016)

I get a link to google images.


----------



## CCC1007 (Feb 8, 2016)

Same


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Feb 8, 2016)

The link works for me, let me link it so everyone can see it.


----------



## BuffaloBoy (Feb 8, 2016)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> At first, CSX's ES44AC's had the GE steerable trucks, as well as CP and Iowa Interstate, but now it's noticeable that CSX has now gone back to the Hi-Ad trucks on the 3200-series units as well as the Tier 4 units.
> 
> Does anyone know of any reasons why CSX, as well as other Class I's, is no longer buying the Steerable Trucks for its GE Tier 4 units, or any other newer locos for that matter?
> 
> And do you know if going away from the steerable trucks was a mistake or not? I hear the Hi-Ad trucks can't take such sharp curves, especially the ones up in Maryland.


Steerable trucks have in general been considered through trial and error to be hard on rails, expensive and have higher maintenance costs than the norm.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 8, 2016)

Ok, lets clear up one thing here cause this is driving me up a wall. If the truck was steerable, Then trains would have a steering wheel. Trains don't have a steering wheel last time I checked. These trucks are called Radial Trucks.


----------



## railiner (Feb 9, 2016)

I recall when Amtrak was shopping for Metroliner replacements....the competition included the Swedish 'X-2000', which ran against the German ICE train, around '92 and '93.

The X-2000 had radial trucks, and had a much better ride than the ICE Train.


----------

